# A couple new additions .



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I added a few frogs to my collection lately . Here are a couple of pictures of the ones that would allow me to see them . 

I got a group of Quings but they are still real shy and have only caught a glimps of a couple of them so far , but they are awesome looking frogs , you really have to see them in person ! 

And a group of Santa Isabel froglets that are just too darn fast to photograph . 

I wanted these since I started ! They are soo red ! 
A trio of retics from Oz . These guys are not shy . 


















A group of red-orange Vents for my 75G. They look redder in person.

















And a couple Loma Partida . You have to see these . Wow .


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Nice new additions Mark!!! Let me Know when the Lomas start breeding for you


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow! Those are all amazing!!! :shock: good luck with them


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the Loma's! I'm with schegini14, let me know!!!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Great looking frogs, Mark. Congrats! Great pics of the retics, too. Very, very nice.

Scott


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i've wanted retics for a while.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

How big are the Lomas? I'm guessing they come from Isla Loma Partida between Popa South and Aguacate. How's the boldness?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

MonarchzMan said:


> How big are the Lomas? I'm guessing they come from Isla Loma Partida between Popa South and Aguacate. How's the boldness?


 I got alot of pics of these guys I will post soon!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The Loma's size . I'm not sure , they are not full grown yet ? ( 7-8 MO ) but they are a little smaller than the Cauchero and Solarte' I have . As for boldness , wheather they are just getting used to their new environment or what , I see the one bigger one most of the time I look in , the other smaller one is shy and I've only seen it a few times so far . So time will tell .

The Retics are awesome , they are always out and visible . Not shy at all so far . 
I got their viv finished and planted this weekend , now all I have to do is sit and let it grow a while . I didn't go real fancy with it , since they are mainly terrestrial I just used a tree fern background and just used extra plants I had ordered for other tanks and didn't use . With lots of leaf litter and twigs on the floor . I still might add a few more cuttings to the background ??? 
I made the doors open from the center for now since I'm going to put it sideways on my rack and the posts will be in the way to open it from the ends . At least till I find a different spot for it 

















The Vents are only froglets still but they are still bolder than I thought they would be . For their small size I thought they would have trouble with fruit flys , but they really hammer them when I drop some in ! 

And the Quinqs are living up to their shy reputation . I've only caught a glimpse of one tucked down in a brom so far .


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

My Lomas are unfortunately pretty shy, but very loud for pums. Mine are full grown and they are one of the biggest pums I have seen too... bigger than my Solarte by a bit.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW, love the retics!!! I have wanted those for quite some time now. Keep me in mind if you have any breeding!!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm loving the retics more every day ! Here they are scoping out their new home . Finally frogs that don't run when they see you  



















I got a few new frogs from Marcus and told him to pick me out a few nice ones .
These are the Cayo de Aqua's , and just as an afterthought I had him pick me a couple with spots . I'm glad I did ! 


















I think he did a nice job picking ! One skinny one fatty , So I'm hopeing !!

I got a couple of the Cayo's without spots also and some of the Popa's but didn't take any other pictures yet . The Batteries went dead


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Holy crap, Mark! Where will it end!!!! Nice frogs, by the way. I love the retic pics, and the cayo's look amazing. Keep the pics coming!

Scott


----------



## dartboy2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, those are some awsume pictures! I love the retics but I'm starting out with some auratus or something.


----------



## uespe1018 (Apr 10, 2007)

Retics really stand out against the leaf litter. Look amazing!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Love the cayo's with the spots.. now lets see those popas


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

pigface said:


> ...and some of the Popa's but didn't take any other pictures yet . The Batteries went dead


I'm not surprised they died with all the pics you had to take of all those new frogs! :lol:


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a couple of the Isla Popa's, They are not as blue on the underside as expected but still nice .



























And the other two Cayo De Aqua's


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are some beautiful frogs Mark, your collection has really grown. I bet with all of those pumilio that it gets pretty loud in your frog room. 

How may Retic's are you keeping together in that tank (a 20 gallon?) ? 

Dave


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Dave , The Retics are a proven 1.2 , and yes its a 20 H . I may build a bigger custom tank with more floor space over winter ? They are getting along good so far but I'm going to keep an eye on them .

And suprisingly , with the A/C on , unless you are within a few feet of the tanks you don't hear alot of calling . I can't even hear my intermedius call unless the viv door is open .

It's a toss up between the Solarte and Cauchero as to which are the loudest and they both have been calling most often lately . With lots of eggs and tads . I'm pretty sure they both have transported some too . 

No calling from any of the new ones yet that I've seen but it looks good for at least couple pair by size of them .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know whether to be happy or not ? After being all happy that my male Colon seems all better from being stressed out , sick and loosing alot of weight a couple months ago. After taking him out of quarinteen yesterday and putting back in his viv , I find him calling like crazy all morning .    He never looked this good and I've never seen him call before .
He was getting re aquainted with his tank , and was all over it all day . It's so good to see him well again and chubbier than he ever was . 










But the reason he's calling ?? is that one of my "female" Loma partida's in the next viv over is calling too ! :evil: :?  . So now hopefully the other one is female . 










I don't know whether to be happy or not . :?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Well I promise mine is a male


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i want retics sooo bad! they're gorgeous!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My tricolors have finally started to show themselves in the morning at feeding time enough to get a couple pictures . These guys sure are FAST . I think they are getting used to me a little , but if you make any fast movements they are gone . I can't wait to hear some noise from them . 



















Heres a new picture of one of my froglets , he's starting to get big . 
He's starting to show a little rust color on his head unlike any of the adults .



















I've finally sen a couple of the Quinqs in their tank , but they are still super shy . No picture opportunities yet .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a couple new pictures of the Popa's . These are just in a very temporary 10 gal till I get the new permanant vivs finally planted . 

I missed a chance of some awesome calling pictures by not having my camera where it could be found , so here is a crappy one . When he's really going at it his throat puffs up as big as his head ! He's mostly done in this picture . They are not shy at all . 



















And the aftermath of that calling . Woo Hoo . And I thought they were two males because the male is fatter than the female , Go tell . I guess or hope they might be in the temp tank longer than I planned .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs, best of luck!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Some new pictures , good news , bad news , and a couple Questions ? 

Good news the Popa eggs are devoloping !









Some pictures of my new Intermedius trio .


























Here are some better Pictures of the Red - Orange vents 


























Question # 1 - or opinions from Pumilio people .... Does this look male or female , from looking at the throat . There are none of the vertical lines common on most males ?










Question #2 people with Retics ... Do you ever have male - female or female - female fighting ??? 

Bad news - WWF RAW !! It looks like I might have to seperate these two !


----------



## vortexofhate (Jul 23, 2007)

Beautiful frogs. I'm jealous of your retics; some day I'll get me a trio of them.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

def seperate them, I'll take the loser :wink:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Still waiting for those quinq pics........


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Rob , you and me both  I catch a glimps of them every now and then . But they are atill being real shy . I see them huddled on the background where its dark or way down in a brom . The Epi's were the same way now I see them every couple days . sSowly they are getting less shy . I hope the quinqs do the same . If not on big deal , I have them on my no see-um shelf with the Vari's & Lamasi . :roll:


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures of my male Popa exploring the tank.



















Rob here's the best look I've got of the Quinqs so far :roll:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

LOL, In case you forgot, this is what they look like:











he,he,he. they'll hopefull bold up for you. Wait until they start breeding


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Show off .  I think I remember .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

A couple new woo hoos . 
The probable S. Lamsai pair that I got earlier this summer was always hiding and I only seen them in the mornings and I really wasn't sure of the sexes and haven't gotten any eggs from them . So I decided to add something to the mix , I got two others from two different board members that looked like a male and a female , so to make a long story short I finally got some eggs from them . I still dont know the male - female ratio in there . :? 

And I think the Popa's transported one of the tads , and left the other two . I guess there wasn't enough spots to put them in their temp tank . 

And My one Colon pair has started laying eggs too , none have been good yet but its a start . 





































The twins , unfortunatly they are both male .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Its been a Good week and a bad week in the frog room . I lost one of my Blue Escudo's . Last Saturday it was looking good and active ( I wasn't sure of the sex of this one ) , Sunday I found it floating in a half filled film cannister . :evil: That really sucks. The other one is a male so I don't know if it was stress or fighting ( I NEVER saw ANY aggression between them ever ) , or just age . They had been together for over a year . 

I found a Solarte froglett hopping around this week too but it didn't make it either. 

I finally got a fertilized clutch from the Colon's , It looks like only one out of nine but its good to know that they are getting fertilized now and not all going bad . I've said before I haven't had luck with eggs laid in film cannisters so if these go bad I'm going to block this one off and see if she will lay on a brom or somewhere else and see if they do better. Sooner or later ... They will get it .










I can finally change the tag on the Loma Partida tank from 1.0.1 to 1.1.0 .
Woo hoo , eggs finally and they look good so far 










So the only frogs I'm not sure of having a pair are the Cayo De Aqua's and the Blue Escudo's I got a couple more Cayo's this week and a replacement Blue Escudo and they "look" female . At least more female the the ones they replaced , but only time will tell . 

Spotted Cayo 


















I finally got the last two tanks up on the rack and finished it out today . Working all the while to Pumilio calling all morning .










I still need to arrange a few plants around and replace a couple that didn't do so well but they are close .


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

How big are your pum tanks? I'm curious because I'd eventually like to set up where I could have many morphs, but I'm still trying to figure out the best arrangement for it.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

The tanks on the left side of the rack are custom made 11"x17"x24" around 19 gal. , that I made to fit the size of the rack , so I could get four on a shelf . All the others are 20H 's .


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

pigface said:


> The tanks on the left side of the rack are custom made 11"x17"x24" around 19 gal. , that I made to fit the size of the rack , so I could get four on a shelf . All the others are 20H 's .




That is really key to get four of those tanks on a rack. When you start expanding utilizing your space the best you can makes a huge difference. If I was not so lazy I would build my own tanks the same way so I could get 8 tanks on a rack and make a rack for just pumilio morphs. I have also noticed the more consolidated you get your collection the easier and more enjoyable to take care of. I also like the tank that "Pigface" built that was a really skinny one to fit in the gap that you are left with when you put three tanks on a rack.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well at least one of the new Cayo De Aqua's I got recently is a female , Finally . I found a clutch of eggs in the temp tank today .

New Female . I like the blue toes . 








Woo Hoo 









And I would say that the other one looks promising to be female too . No eggs yet though . This is the one I thought looked most "female " of the two new ones . 










No action or anything that looks like courting or any calling from the male in the Blue Escudo tank , so no guess on the sex of the new one . Even so they are still one of my favorites . 


















Hey Rob , I finally actually seen two of the quinqs out in the open a couple times :shock: ..... for about five seconds ! 
As soon as they saw me they were GONE .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Two for two on the Cayo de Aqua females :lol: after the calling in the picture posted above I just found a clutch of eggs from them . Ye Hah .


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

where do you get your cayos from? i am looking for a female. thanks


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Heres an update on the Cayo de Aqua eggs in the temp tank . It's hard to get a good picture of these without glare . All looking good so far .









The second Cayo pair's that were laid in the film cannister look bad , again . ARRRH I hate film cannisters . :evil: 
I can't remove them , so I think I'm going to try to keep them filled with water so they can't lay the eggs in them . I hate to do this because they like to hang ouy in them , but I can't keep good eggs in them . 
I did this in the Loma Partida tank and I found some eggs on a brom last night . So I'll see if that makes a difference if they don't go bad. 

She scattered them around , one in the forground and the rest in back .









I had to look at the calender at the moon phase . I think I have found eggs in eight different tanks this week . New moon - Full moon , I can usually count on breeding activity . 

Here are a few pictures of the Guarumo-Rio's just advertised .
















Calling male 









I think I have one that looks female so I hope I got a pair in there somewere . 
To me they look different than the Rio-Cristobals brought in last year , coloration wise and they are a little smaller too .

I put the Popa pair in their new viv about a week ago , they are not as visable in it as they were in the temp tank for some reason . 








But I think they like it :lol: 









This is the male taking care of the eggs . These are almost touching the front glass .


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

man is there a morph of pumilio that you cant breed!? I dont know what you are doing but its perfect. What are your temps and how often do you mist?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Are your solarte laying eggs on the brom leaves like that also?


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Greg , I'm not having much luck with my Cristobals and Rio's at the moment ! 

The first thing I did when I started thinking about keeping darts after reading almost every article on this board is go out and get myself a magic wand and one of the three Elvin Rings of power off of E-bay . :lol:

But seriously , I don't know if I'm doing anything different thean most everybody else here . I just try to make the viv how I think the frogs will like it . Not how it looks to me . Give them everything they might need considering the small enclosures , try to pick out a proven male and hopeful female , put them together and let them do the rest . I can't take much credit , it's just luck . Heck the Popa's and Cayo's laid in their temp tanks . The Cayo's just laid another clutch today in the temp tank right next to the first clutch . :shock: 

As for temperatures I try to keep the pumilio vivs at around 78-82 degrees or so with drops overnight from 68-72 . The tanks all seem to have a temp difference from top area to floor area of at least 5 degrees I guess because of the heating from the lights not reaching the bottom so I guess this is good so they can find a comfort zone in there , but they are mostly in the upper parts of the tanks . But during the summer the A/C unit in the room didn't keep a uniform temp for some reason untill I installed a celing fan so some times the temps would dip or rise sometimes +- 5 degrees . So I guess some temperature variation might be good too .

My misters are set to go off at 10:00 am every day for one minute and four days a week for another minute at varying times of the day . I might add another second mist day up to five because of the lower humidity in the house during winter now because of the furnace . And I started using my room humidifier during the day a couple weeks ago to help too . The humidity in the house drops into the 20% range in winter .

On my new rack with the internal air circulation system in them , after a while the vivs "looked" like they were staying dryer than the other tanks , I'm embarresed to say that I couldn't tell you what humidity is now now since I haven't checked it on any of the tanks since a week after setting them up  but it was around 80% then before I put the frogs in and I'm guessing that its higher now that the substrate is saturated and it has an inch or so of water in the false bottom and the broms have water in them . So I installed a second nozzle in these ten tanks . But the the plants dry off faster after misting in these tanks because of the air circulation but the humidity stays high enough to keep the condinsation on the glass . It seems the more nozzles I add the more I have to add more second misting days to keep the plants happy . And so far the air circulation seems to help keep alge growth and slime on the glass and broms down too compared to the other racks tanks . 

My old rack without the air circulation in the tanks have only one mister in them and they look alot wetter than the other tanks and I haven't had as much luck with breeding in these tanks , except with the Escudos . I think I'm going to take the frogs out of these one at a time this winter for something to do and drill a couple holes in the tops and install the circulation fan system in them . I think it will help , I know the broms will like it .

Michael , The Solarte up until this last clutch last week have laid exclusivly on broms and the eggs all stayed good and most transported but the last clutch they laid in a film cannister and they went bad , I don't know what the heck it is with the film cannisters and bad eggs . I'm tempted to put a cork in all of them .


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Man, I love that escudo with the minimal red on it's head. Reminds me of a type of histro posted on this board a while back. Definitely one of my favorite pumilio.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I think this is Key Mark and has gotta have a lot to do with your success. 

These temps are perfect



> As for temperatures I try to keep the pumilio vivs at around 78-82 degrees or so with drops overnight from 68-72 .


And these conditions sound ideal. The habitat in these pumilio habitats are NOT WETbut just HUMID and HOT. So the circulation system that you have going that drys up in artificial rain from the misters and keeps the tank dryer but humid sounds perfect and throw in those temp ranges and you are good to go. 



> the the plants dry off faster after misting in these tanks because of the air circulation but the humidity stays high enough to keep the condinsation on the glass


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

About not being wet but humid , After seeing the solarte video that was put up a while ago I thought the exact same thing . That Solarte searching for food on and under the DRY leaf litter . You see alot of vivs that are soaking wet but in the jungle or where everIm sure its not like that all the time . It probably dries up fairly quick after a rain , unless it rains reel hard and long . That probably has a big effect on the eggs making it to tadpoles . Which is probably part of my problem with eggs going bad in film cannisters , little or no air circulation . Mister water getting on the eggs and not drying , causing them to go bad . I wonder if the constant wet in some vivs has an effect on the frogs overall health too ? 

After I modify a few of my other tanks with air circulation , I'll have to see if the success with the Cristobal-Rios in them takes a turn around . 

The Blue Escudo's are awesome and seem the boldest of the Escudo variations too . They are definatly one of my favorites . Even though I can't seem to find a female for my males anywhere .


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

pigface said:


> About not being wet but humid , After seeing the solarte video that was put up a while ago I thought the exact same thing . That Solarte searching for food on and under the DRY leaf litter . You see alot of vivs that are soaking wet but in the jungle or where everIm sure its not like that all the time . It probably dries up fairly quick after a rain , unless it rains reel hard and long . That probably has a big effect on the eggs making it to tadpoles . Which is probably part of my problem with eggs going bad in film cannisters , little or no air circulation . Mister water getting on the eggs and not drying , causing them to go bad . I wonder if the constant wet in some vivs has an effect on the frogs overall health too ?
> 
> After I modify a few of my other tanks with air circulation , I'll have to see if the success with the Cristobal-Rios in them takes a turn around .
> 
> The Blue Escudo's are awesome and seem the boldest of the Escudo variations too . They are definatly one of my favorites . Even though I can't seem to find a female for my males anywhere .



I cam tell you first hand that where I saw Solartes that it was not wet at all. 

I would not think that blue escudos would be any more bold then red escudos. That has to be just random frog personality differences.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I want to add something that I forgot to mention in the above post . The fans I use in my 20H's are 12v 50mm computer fans and although they don't seem like they put out alot of air they have been working good so far . And the breeding success and percentage of eggs not going bad is much better with the air circulation . Originally I had the fans go on in the morning with the lights and go off with them . But later I thought that there probably is not a constant 12 hour breeze going on in their jungle habitat so I have since put them on a timer . I now have the fans go on 1/2 hour after lights on for an hour then off for an hour , then on for two hours then off for one and so on till lights off . With no fans blowing during the night . I don't know if it makes a difference to the frogs or not , but I thought I would mention it .


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

That's interesting, I used a 40mm fan in my 40 gallon and started it on a timer too, but later decided that since the tank was large it wouldn't be too much if i left it on at all times. I don't know if my results are really changing by not having it on a timer anymore, but nothing bad to mention. Back to the film canister comments, my solarte pair in this tank lay good eggs in the leaf litter all the time, but their last clutch in a film canister went bad. Not attributing that to anything, just taking note of a similar experience.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well after all my ranting on about how all the clutches of eggs laid in film cannisters go bad , my Cayo de Aqua go and make a lier out of me . Well , while taking a look in my tanks yesterday I see a little wiggleing going on in a film cannister that had some eggs in it . It seems they didn't go bad after all .  
And this morning while feeding I notice one of the Solarte was sitting in one of the film cannisters that had a bunch of fuzzy mushy looking eggs in it last week . I washed out and filled with water so they wouldn't lay in it any more . This is weird because the Solarte never just "hang out" in the cannisters and weirder because it was filled with with water . That is wierd up untill I see a tad swimming around her legs in a frenzy ! Then it dawns on me she's probably in there dropping a few feeder eggs . I saw her in there a couple days ago too . Some times it takes me a while to figure out that 1 + 1 dosen't = 0 .


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well the Cayo's and Popa both transported some tads this weekend . It looks like the Popa only transported one tad of the two that made it , the Cayo de Aqua probably transported four or five . 


And finally after all this time I was able to get a single picture of one of my Quinqs . 










This is the only spot out in the open that I've ever seen them .

And one of the new Imports


----------

